# Football team mad/accuses team in a different game of not playing hard enough



## WhatInThe (Jan 4, 2021)

The NY Giants football team accused a team in a different game/city of not playing hard enough and costing them a playoff spot. Some players accused the Philadelphia Eagles of not trying to win their game by putting in a different player/quarterback in the last quarter losing the game and costing them a playoff spot. If Philadelphia had beaten Washington the Giants would've been in the playoffs.

https://nypost.com/2021/01/03/giants-miss-playoffs-after-sickening-eagles-decision/

Yet the Giants had a three game losing streak and won less than half the games they played. Philadelphia out of the playoffs basically tested/used 3rd string quaterback thinking about next year.

Does raise an issue or two in that how hard will or should a team play if out of the playoffs and should they be allowed to test or experiment with different players, plays etc. In some respects this confirms again that professional sports are nothing but a show. Regardless the fans should get their money's worth.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm a Giants fan, but no team should be in the playoffs with just six wins.  The Giants should keep their mouths shut and try to win more games next year.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 4, 2021)

Maybe some of these leagues need to go to a tournament type set up where every team makes the playoffs with the regular season being for seeding. If every game counts the fans or other teams won't have to worry about phone it in performances.


----------



## jujube (Jan 4, 2021)

Maybe we should just turn the Super Bowl game into the_ All-Inclusive-Everyone's-Speshul-Bowl _and let them all play?

Then they can take their humongous salaries and equally humongous egos and go home.


----------



## Chet (Jan 4, 2021)

The Eagles had nothing to play for since they would not be a playoff team, so they gave their backup quarterback some playing time looking forward to next year. They owed the Giants nothing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 4, 2021)

So the Colts are going to the playoffs Great! They face Buffalo. Bummer!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 4, 2021)

Chet said:


> The Eagles had nothing to play for since they would not be a playoff team, so they gave their backup quarterback some playing time looking forward to next year. They owed the Giants nothing.


They owe the fans most of all. I don't want training camp scrimmage football but I also see why certain things are done. 

Again a lot of this could be eliminated if they shorten the regular season and have everyone make the playoffs seeded against teams based on regular season record.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 5, 2021)

I see absolutely nothing wrong with giving a back-up QB some playing time, looking towards next year.

The Patriots used Cam Newton throughout their final game and although I like Newton and his attitude towards the game, he most likely won't be with the Pats next year.  Play the kid who MAY be starting next year.  Give him a whole game's experience and see what he can do.

Other teams are responsible for where they end up in the play-offs.  Not hoping for someone else to "boost" them in.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 5, 2021)

Calls for an investigation. Oh the humanity.

https://www.thebiglead.com/posts/sal-pal-eagles-tanking-investigation-nate-sudfeld-01ev7beje7pv

The only thing that could used as proof or reason would the gambling/betting on the game and/or odds. If the outcome didn't assist gamblers they really don't have reason to investigate or complain.

The this all goes back to professional sports being a business and as long as the actual customers aren't complaining I don't see reason to sanction, make rule changes etc. But the public needs to realize that it is not only just a game but a business. Big business stops funding discontinue various products and services all the time. Changing out a player is just that.


----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 9, 2021)

Actually, it was the Eagles HC who made the decision to yank Jalen Hurts and play the backup. The Eagles players were NOTICEABLY FRUSTRATED on the sidelines during the game.

Any Giants players who are accusing their counterparts of "tanking", are mouthing off without all the facts.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 10, 2021)

I've known some season ticket holders they say the hardest tickets to give away for free are late season meaningless football game tickets. In some places it's the weather, are around the holidays or if a not playoff team with some good players even with free tickets no one wants to go through the hassle to pay for parking, food, drink etc.

Think twice about any long range sports attendance because you could be watching a scrimmage of scrubs at full price.

I still say the leagues should think about making the regular season seeding for a tournament for the playoff in which every team makes them. Hopefully that would lead to more meaningful late season games for lesser teams.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2021)

The Philadelphia coach in question was fired today.

https://nypost.com/2021/01/11/doug-pederson-fired-by-eagles/

They just won the Super Bowl 3 years ago. They did have a losing season. 

I guess the owner doesn't like his team in the news with negative stories


----------

